# gender bender HAWTHORNE , done started today !!



## Tin machine (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks again


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 10, 2013)

*more progress*

more progress


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 10, 2013)

*new tires and a wheelchange*

starting to look more to my liking old but different , kinda steampunk if you will ?


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 10, 2013)

*interesting*

dis you add some rake to the fork? how does it ride now?


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 10, 2013)

*same exact rake !!*



abe lugo said:


> dis you add some rake to the fork? how does it ride now?




no rake change it stayed the same ,same metal went back into the frame ,a piece from and old Schwinn to the bottom ,no change in the ride at all !!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Superb Job Dude!!!!!*

Yooooo!!!

You did a Heck of a Job!!!!!

Do away with the Tank and Looks Way Better!!!

Can You Build a Set of Springers to be Adapted and Make a Shelby Look Like a Twin Flex???


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 10, 2013)

*I love the tank*

I love the tank


----------



## mike j (Sep 10, 2013)

*The operation was a success !*

This bike really flows. I think that the way you fabricated the bars integrates perfectly with what else is going on in that bike. An art deco classic. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------

